# Cits ... >  ESP32 wifi savienojuma ātrums

## sasasa

Sveiki visiem Jaunajā gadā! Sen te neesmu bijis..
ESP32 bieži izveido wifi savienojumu ar rūteri laikā, kas mazāks par 1000ms, rekords, ar visu datu nosūtīšanu, bija nedaudz vairāk par 500ms, bet reizēm uznāk gļuki un savienojums tiek izveidots tikai 5000-6000ms līdz nākošam rūtera restartam. Pie kam šis gļuks nav 1 reizējs. Novēroju, ka savienojuma laiks/ātrums mainās pēc rūtera restarta un paliek noteiktās robežās - dažreiz tas paliek konstanti lielāks 2500-3000ms robežās, citreiz turas 1500-2000ms robežās, citreiz 800-1000ms. Reizēm turas virs 5500ms un ātrāks nepaliek kamēr netiek restartēts rūteris.
*Konfigurācija* - Esp32 ar standarta wifi bilblioteku (<WiFi.h>) pamostas, savienojas ar rūteri (TP link no lattelecom), nosūta datus uz thingspeak un aizmieg. DHCP ar dinamisku adresi (statiskā neko daudz neizmainīja). Līdz rūterim 2m, signāla stiprums labs.


```
WiFi.persistent( false );
WiFi.mode(WIFI_STA);
WiFi.begin(ssid, pass, 13);
while (WiFi.status() != WL_CONNECTED) {
Serial.print(".");
delay(50);
}
Serial.print(" Connected in=");
Serial.println(millis());
```

 *Jautajumi*:
-no kā ir atkarīgs laiks kurā tiek izveidots wifi savienojums konkrētam dzelzim+softam (neiedziļinoties nebūtiskās niansēs)?
- KĀPĒC šis laiks mainās pēc rūtera restarta un paliek atšķirīgs noteiktās robežās līdz nākošam restartam? 
- Vai rūteris kkur fiksē kādas savienojuma prioritātes vai ko citu? rūtera log&nbsp; failu nemācēju izpētīt. Esp32 logs neko neizskaidroja. 
- vai savienojuma atrums ir atkarīgs no rūterim pieslēgto ierīču skaita ( 2-  ::  un pašreizējās datu plūsmas (piem. youtube video)
To, ka esp8266 ir konstanti savienojas 3x lēnāk kā ESP32, norakstu uz dzelža īpatnībām
..Aizvakar bija dīvains gļuks - rūteris pilnībā atteicās savienoties ar visām (3 gb) esp32 un esp8266 ierīcēm ar atšķirīgiem softiem (pat WiFi bibliotekas atšķirīgas), lai gan laptops un mob telefons savienojās bez problēmu un turpināja darboties. Pēc rūtera restarta atkal viss normā. Vai tiešām esp sērijas kautkada nesaderība

----------


## JDat

Kā var atbildēt uz jautājumu ja nezin kas notiek rūterī? Paņem Mikrotik un paeksperimentē. Tur ir daudz dažādu parametru ar kuriem var eksperimentēt.

----------


## sasasa

Mikrotik man nav, bet ar 2 citiem paeksperimentēju notestēt savienojuma atrumu. TP link vislielāko ietekmi atstāj kanāla izvēle, Linksys pofig kāds kanāls - konstanti 2000-2500ms gandrīz jebkurā režīmā
TP link 1 un 13 kanals ir būtiski atrāks par citiem - zem 1000ms, un tas neskatoties uz to, ka 1 kanālā visblīvākais apkartejo rūteru daudzums (7gab). Vislēnākais 12 kanāls konstanti virs 2500ms, tālāk dilstošā secībā 11kan >2270, 10kan >2100, 9> 2043, 8 > 1962 utt 
Kāds kanāla frekvencei sakars ar savienojuma ātrumu, man šobrīd neizprotami. Tikpat neizprotami kāpēc ar manu 10 gadus veco TP link rūteri savienojas <1000ms, bet ar stipri jaunāku TP link modeli (šogad uzlika LMT) tikai >~6000ms


Log faila neko noderīgu neatradu, jo par katru savienojumu ir tikai šāda info
May 20 19:28:22     DHCP          NOTICE     DHCPS:Recv REQUEST from 24:62:AB :: 7:C0:04
May 20 19:28:22     DHCP          NOTICE     DHCPS:Send ACK to 192.168.0.135

Ja ir idejas kā to sīkāk nočekot, tad uzklausīšu. Mikrotiks man arī šobrīd nelīdzēs, jo ESPim jāstrādā ar dažādiem rūteriem.

----------


## JDat

Tik sen neesmu grāpstījis širpotreb rūterus, ka pat nezinu kas viņiem bija par uzstādījumiem advanced sadaļā. Nav pat skaidra recepte kas tajos rūteros ir zem kapota. Mikrtik noderētu tāpec ka ir vairāk iespēju tā teikt "razobratsa".
Kad "razberjoša" tad ari būs skaidrs. Varbūt ESP kodā ir kāds papildus triks jāpielieto.

----------


## JDat

Tik sen neesmu grāpstījis širpotreb rūterus, ka pat nezinu kas viņiem bija par uzstādījumiem advanced sadaļā. Nav pat skaidra recepte kas tajos rūteros ir zem kapota. Mikrtik noderētu tāpec ka ir vairāk iespēju tā teikt "razobratsa".
Kad "razberjoša" tad ari būs skaidrs. Varbūt ESP kodā ir kāds papildus triks jāpielieto.

----------


## sasasa

Vakar vēl viens brīnums atklājās. Nomainot rūtera SSID izmainās savienojuma ātrums. 2 rūteriem savstarpēji samainīju ssid. Vecais Linksys sāka savienoties gandrīz 2x ātrāk, kad viņam uzliku ssid, kas bija iepriekš otram, ātrākajam rūterim, bet TP link savukārt palika 2x lēnāks. It kā absolūti neloģiski, bet pārbaudīju 3 reizes (mainīju turpu šurpu ssid). Ir aizdomas, ka kautkur ESPī saglabājas kautkādu iepriekšējie uzstādījumi, kas pēc tam atpazīstot iepriekš lietotu ssid tiek izmantoti. Varētu šobrīd apstāties, jo vēlamais laiks zem 1000ms ir sasniegts, bet gribas aizrakties līdz iemeslam kāpēc tā notiek. Vai ir varianti kā bez Mikrotik rūtera to izlobīt?

----------

